# ShadowTheme, a German Haunt too



## shadowtheme (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Guys, here is a German Haunt too. Im Dirk from Germany and I´m 28 years old. Last year I build my first walktrough haunt. The years before I have only decorate a Graveyard. I will show you my pictures on my website. You can see also Videos from the last years on this page. http://www.shadowtheme.de/haunt08.html
Have fun


----------



## kobolt (Aug 26, 2009)

good job! i like the reaper and your HT. i try it, but i dont want speak about the results 

i detect shadowtheme in 2007. He lives no more than 160 miles (250km) away from me. it is so interesting to talk with him. i hope we can read more about you!

(oh my god, what a horrible englisch i wrote  )


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Where did you set-up the walk-through?''

Please introduce yourself in the Welcome Room so everybody will know you are here.
We like to welcome new members.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dirk!
Did you have a lot of visitors to your haunt last year?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks really great! I like your entrance columns. The walk through part looks fun. Tell us more about Halloween in Germany. Is it a big deal? Growing in popularity?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. I love your grim reaper. Is he monster mud? I like the fence and pillars too. Welcome to the site.


----------

